# Circuito Emulador Surround 5.1



## Pablo16 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hola a todos los amigos del foro, me gustaria compartir un par de circuitos para imitar un decodificador surround (no digo dolby porque es una marca registrada) ,en el colegio unos compañeros armaron el 1ro y andaba bien, no tengo el pcb ya que lo vi armado en una protoboard pero funciona bien en cuanto al otro no lo he armado, apenas lo consegui pero creo que se ve bien, los dejo para que los vean y en el caso del 2do para que comenten si es posible que funcione, Espero que les sirvan de algo. Saludos


----------



## aakd18 (Ago 24, 2007)

Hola Pablo16. Muy bueno el aporte. Yo justamente estoy investigando un poco sobre el tema de hacer un sistema de audio 5.1.

Perdón por la ingnorancia, pero me podrías aclarar cuales son los componentes que no estan especificados del segundo esquema que presentaste, es decir, hay resistores, capacitores, etc que no tienen los detalles. Gracias

Salu2


----------



## Pablo16 (Ago 24, 2007)

En el que dice Full_Surround, los componentes que no tienen detalles, si observas bien son los mismos que los de arriba (la otra mitad del circuito). Saludos


----------



## aakd18 (Ago 25, 2007)

ok. Me imaginaba que era así, pero por las dudas pregunto   
gracias


----------



## aakd18 (Ago 25, 2007)

Che Pablo, otra cosa. Porque decis que estos son circuitos "imitadores" de los decodificadores dolby prologic?


----------



## Pablo16 (Ago 25, 2007)

Lo digo porque no estoy seguro del funcionamiento de un dolby, aparte de que creo que es una marca registrada, pero en fin, a mi me funciono bien el primer circuito y para no meternos en problemas digamos que es un EMULADOR ja ja ja. Saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (Ago 26, 2007)

Que tal aakd18, vas a aventurarte a armarlo? Si es asi, comentanos tus resultados. Saludos


----------



## aakd18 (Ago 26, 2007)

Hola Pablo16! Si hace un tiempo se me metio en la cabeza la idea de armarme un sistema de audio 5.1 para la pc. Estuve averiguando y en el mercado estan un poco caros, y seguramente de son de baja calidad (a no ser de que sean de primera marca).

En fin, estoy buscando ayuda sobre como arrancar con este proyecto porque mucha idea no tengo, aunque me gusta mucho hacer plaquetas electronicas y renegar con el soldador jeje.

Si no te jode pasa por este post que hice, y tirame algunas ideas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/sistema-audio-bajo-costo-9338/

Salu2


----------



## Pablo16 (Ago 26, 2007)

Hola Andrés, lo prometido es deuda, aquí les dejo un circuito 3.1 muy sencillo. Aun no estoy seguro de su buen funcionamiento pero en estos días espero armarlo y ver que tal. Si alguien lo conoce o lo arma, adelante! comenten algo!. Saludos


----------



## aakd18 (Ago 27, 2007)

Pablo, ese circuito que levantaste utiliza como salida para los parlantes de adelante la salida original estereo?


----------



## Pablo16 (Ago 27, 2007)

Eso parece...


----------



## aakd18 (Ago 27, 2007)

Pablo, el segundo circuito (el que se alimenta con 18v) tenes posibilidades de armarlo y decirme si anda. Digo, para que me des tu opinion sobre cual de los dos me conviene armar.


----------



## gonpa (Oct 27, 2007)

hola a todos ! le tengo unas noticias buenas estoy por terminar el pcb del home con un tda1554q para los 4 satelites y un  tda7377 para el center y subwoofer

las caracteristicas serian:

4 parlantes de 11w c/u
1 center de 11+11w
1 sub de 22w

tengo dos preguntas muy importantes: quien tiene un emulador 5.1 q ande? y ¿¿como le puedo hacer una etapa de salida con transistores al center? para q me de unos 15+15w y otra salida para el subwoofer para q me de unos 35w

ahh otra cosa es necesario q el center tenga un poquito mas de potencia q los 4 satelites?

si no, solo quisiera saber como hago esa salida con transistores para el sub

muchas gracias cuando terine les cuento los resultados y subo todo! 

salu2


----------



## chauli (Oct 27, 2007)

hola, tambien quiero montar mi propio sistema 5.1 tengo una pregunta sobre el primero donde esta la salida para el sub y tambien hay un solo rear, de este mismo tomo las L-R y la etapa del sub tambien hay que hacerla?


----------



## fam113 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hola! todos yo soy nuevo en el foro,hace un par de años arme un sistema home, es el circuito de la figura 1, salvo que yo le cambie el circuito delay por el del archivo adjunto que es mas estable y ademas lo podemos ajustar a gusto de cada uno, la etapa amplificadora la realice con dos TDA7375, obteniendo 10+10w front, 10+10w rear, 10+10w center y 40w subwofer, les comento que tengo un wofer de 12" mas 6 parlantes coaxiales de 6", y supera ampliamente en potencia  y calidad de sonido a varios home de primera marcaademas construi una etapa con tres reles que conmutan las salida 5.1 del dvd directamente a los amplificador y si la pelicula no es 5.1 o estamos escuchando musica toma la señal stereo y la envia al emulador 5.1 y de este a los amplificador.  
tengo que fijarme en unos discos backup para ver si encuentro los equemas y los PCB asi los bajo al foro.


----------



## juanma (Jun 5, 2008)

Excelente tu primer aporte fam113!

Tenia en mente algun audio delay, pero el tuyo es el mas completo que vi. Estaba buscando un emulador del efecto SRS WOW pero discreto. El circuito hace eso?

Speed, duration, etc., cual es la funcion de cada uno de ellos?

El esquema es para un solo canal, no?

Saludos y bienvenido al foro!


----------



## fam113 (Jun 12, 2008)

hola gracias por los elogios, fijate en el circuito small surround, que la salida de los canales traseros salen de la diferencia de los canales normales estereo (L/ R), IC2d, y amplificado por IC3c donde lo mandas al circuito de audio delay, en este a la salida de IC1b sacamos el canal L que esamplificado por la etapa IC1c, el canal R sale desfazado aproximadamente 90º de L en IC2d y amplificado en IC1d, este desfazaje crea efecto verdadero del surrond, que es lo que hace mas o menos en forma digital chips de los sistemas dolby.
Espero que te sirba salu2.


----------



## martinlopez (Jun 26, 2008)

Hola
Me encantaría hacer un amplificador de sonido y si es un decodificador dolby como éstos me alegraría harto poder lograrlo, puesto que es llegar y conectar al reproductor de dvd y funcionaría a la perfección.
Me gustaría saber por favor si alguien lo armó, cual y si le ha funcionado bien.

Gracias....


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 26, 2008)

Buenas, revisa el circuito, tiene las salidas L y R unidas, así como La M y W en las resistencias r7,r8 y r9,r10 con eso en lugar de decodificar "caquificas" jeje


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 26, 2008)

por hay buscando en las cosas viejas encontre un amplificador que habia armado hace tiempo con un TDA1558 que es de 22x2 o 11x4 linda potencia para un sistema de este tipo y demaciado sencillo ademas de q funciona bien con una distorcion un poco alta pero para nada despreciable....


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Jul 4, 2008)

Quizas les sirva


----------



## neutron (Jul 4, 2008)

sabes que precio tiene?


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Jul 9, 2008)

La verdad todavía no averiguo su precio


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 9, 2008)

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Hola Andrés, lo prometido es deuda, aquí les dejo un circuito 3.1 muy sencillo. Aun no estoy seguro de su buen funcionamiento pero en estos días espero armarlo y ver que tal. Si alguien lo conoce o lo arma, adelante! comenten algo!. Saludos



muy lindo este emulador......

1) Si usara este para mi sistema 2.1 que sucederia con el canal central q no amplificaria..?
2) alguien tendria algun emulador 2.1 si es q vienen..? 

desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## nuk (Sep 15, 2008)

alguien tiene idea como se puede armar un efecto *Surround & SRS WoW* ??con solo 2 parlantes usando IC,condensadores y de mas creo que se llama circuito analogico o solamente se puede hacer con señales digitales?
el efecto *Surround* por que hasta ahora solo veo que se hacen con un montonon de parlantes para lograr solo ese efecto o de que manera se puede hacer este efecto en dos parlantes gracias cualquier comment'??


----------



## juanma (Sep 15, 2008)

Primero hay que averiguar bien que hace el SRS WOW, si es un delay, de que caracteristicas. En su tiempo lo busque, pero salian puros programas para pc que lo emulaban.

Con 2 parlantes seguro se hace, sino mira (escucha) el Windows Media Player (tiene SRS). Mas parlantes ya es para multicanal.

Busca mas arriba, publicaron uno muy bueno. Aunque todavia no se bien para qeu son tantos potenciometros.


----------



## maxep (Feb 4, 2009)

excelentes aportes muchas gracias. tenog muchas ganas de hacerme un emulador 5.1 aunque voy a usar solo el 4.1  xd.
por otro lado. yo probando con el wmp el srs wow. lo qu ehace es realzar los bajos. saca un poco de medios. y da la impresion que genera un peke delay en agudos..
alguna ves probaron un delay entre canales r y l? usando solo 2 parlantes.. es increicble el efecto que da tan simplemente..


----------



## winter (Feb 1, 2010)

hola, soy nuevo en el foro, mañana te subo un pdf con un home 4.1 con circuito impreso, muy facil de hacer.


----------



## ignaciolin4 (Jun 25, 2011)

hola, soy algo nuevo en esto de la electronica pero ando sumamente interesado en construir el primer circuito que nos de Pablo16, y tengo una pregunta. ¿para que sirve el GND? ¿esa es la tierra de los 18v de entrada? ademas ¿cuanto costo toda la parte electronica? y ¿tambien que tipo de altavoces necesita y de cuantos watt tiene que ser el subwoofer?

Gracias por sus respuesta!


----------



## Ericktronik (Jun 26, 2011)

Pablo16 dijo:


> Hola Andrés, lo prometido es deuda, aquí les dejo un circuito 3.1 muy sencillo. Aun no estoy seguro de su buen funcionamiento pero en estos días espero armarlo y ver que tal. Si alguien lo conoce o lo arma, adelante! comenten algo!. Saludos



Agradesco tu aporte, se ve sencillo y facil de hacer.
arme un amplificador de 30w con el TDA7377.
me gustaria saber si al acoplarle este circuito:
¿algun tipo de desventaja en el sonido?
¿cuanta potencia puede recibir el circuito?
¿los 30w que tengo en la salida de mi ampli se dividen en todas la salidas?

cualquier cosa que puedas decirme acerca de este, te lo agradeceria profundamente.

PD: Me encato tu firma.


----------



## ignaciolin4 (Jun 27, 2011)

MFK08 dijo:


> por hay buscando en las cosas viejas encontre un amplificador que habia armado hace tiempo con un TDA1558 que es de 22x2 o 11x4 linda potencia para un sistema de este tipo y demaciado sencillo ademas de q funciona bien con una distorcion un poco alta pero para nada despreciable....



Hola amigo, muy interesante el circuito que armastes, ademas de que tiene una buena potencia. por casualidad no tendras el circuito que usastes?? seria de gran ayuda para mi. puesto que soy algo nuevo en el mundo de la electronica. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## juanyaudat (Feb 23, 2012)

fam113 dijo:


> Hola! todos yo soy nuevo en el foro,hace un par de años arme un sistema home, es el circuito de la figura 1, salvo que yo le cambie el circuito delay por el del archivo adjunto que es mas estable y ademas lo podemos ajustar a gusto de cada uno, la etapa amplificadora la realice con dos TDA7375, obteniendo 10+10w front, 10+10w rear, 10+10w center y 40w subwofer, les comento que tengo un wofer de 12" mas 6 parlantes coaxiales de 6", y supera ampliamente en potencia  y calidad de sonido a varios home de primera marcaademas construi una etapa con tres reles que conmutan las salida 5.1 del dvd directamente a los amplificador y si la pelicula no es 5.1 o estamos escuchando musica toma la señal stereo y la envia al emulador 5.1 y de este a los amplificador.
> tengo que fijarme en unos discos backup para ver si encuentro los equemas y los PCB asi los bajo al foro.



Hola fam! estoy viendo el circuito del delay que adjuntaste y queria preguntarte un par de cosas, la señal de entrada de todo el circuito es la suma de L+R?? otra cosa, si por ejemplo tengo del dvd salida estereo, para hacer un home 5.1, del estereo la sumo y saco el l+r para hacer los rear y de ahi todos los demas son el estereo amplificado, osea L por un lado y R por otro?? o del circuito que adjuntas a la salida del mismo obtengo un L y R nuevos y ahi hago el 5.1??


----------



## Hollman (Abr 20, 2012)

nuk dijo:


> alguien tiene idea como se puede armar un efecto *Surround & SRS WoW* ??con solo 2 parlantes usando IC,condensadores y de mas creo que se llama circuito analogico o solamente se puede hacer con señales digitales?
> el efecto *Surround* por que hasta ahora solo veo que se hacen con un montonon de parlantes para lograr solo ese efecto o de que manera se puede hacer este efecto en dos parlantes gracias cualquier comment'??


 soy nuevo en este foro, pero ando buscando algo como tu, mira hacer un emulador de ese efecto no es mas que mezclar un poco un canal con el otro invirtiendo la fase, pero solo un poco para atenuar los sonidos del canal central en R y L.
Yo lo diseñe y probé en mi propio sistema de sonido, y funciona bien, pero....pero quiero hacerle algo que no he dado y hay si necesito ayuda de ustedes y es esto, cuando una señal estéreo ingresa por los dos canales R y L el opamp 3 suma las señales R+L las inyectamos a los opams 1 y 2 y se genera una disminución del canal central en función del potenciometro, produciendo el famoso SRS, el problema es que si solo ingresa una sola señal por uno de los dos canales ejemplo canal R el canal L no queda "mudo" por que el opamp 3 le envía el 50% de la señal proveniente del canal R y en L ingresa por la entrada inversora y se desfasa 180º entonces se siente un efecto de "corto circuito acústico"!! o efecto pseudo-estéreo no deseado. quisiera que me ayudaran a crear un circuito que enmudezca al opamp 3 cuando la señal solo entra por un canal. les agradezco amigos y un saludo desde Colombia!.


----------



## JOHANA123 (Jun 15, 2012)

Pablo16 dijo:


> Hola a todos los amigos del foro, me gustaria compartir un par de circuitos para imitar un decodificador surround (no digo dolby porque es una marca registrada) ,en el colegio unos compañeros armaron el 1ro y andaba bien, no tengo el pcb ya que lo vi armado en una protoboard pero funciona bien en cuanto al otro no lo he armado, apenas lo consegui pero creo que se ve bien, los dejo para que los vean y en el caso del 2do para que comenten si es posible que funcione, Espero que les sirvan de algo. Saludos



hello! tremendo proyecto,soy tecnico en electronica y he asistido a algunos seminarios de audio ,segun los que me dijeron en el curso, el dolby y el dts sound se basan en decodificar una señal de audio,que viene grabada en un dvd o blu-ray u otro medio,una vez que la señal entra  en un decodificador x la señal,pasa a ser decodificada a su formato original,la cual cuando se grabo,"fue enriquezida digitalmente para emular el entorno de donde se grabo y el audio se escuche de tal forma como si estuviesemos en el rodaje de la pelicula" esto se logra con filtros "digitales" que al ser filtrada la señal de ese tipico sonido de microfono, es decir no es lo mismo escuchar a una persona hablar a travez de un microfono, que escuchar su voz naturalmente,2.-el oido humano puede percibir audio en un entorno de 360° ,la señal una vez que es filtrada,se le añade audio fantasma desvanecido...esto se logra de tal forma que al grabar hay muchos microfonos "especiales" que rodean el area x a grabar...3.-despues de todo esto aunque se escuche facil,minimo estamos hablando de un circuito integrado de mas de 100 pines para que haga esto,se pasa a la etapa de mezclado donde todo lo que se grabo se mezcle de tal forma ,que no escuchemos ese "audio separado",si no que se escuche todo en un conjunto,como se logra? : muestreando cada señal a x tiempo de reloc,luego se pasa la señal a travez de comparadores,para rectificar el audio(es decir que sea el correcto para ser escuchado por un oyente comun,y cuando vemos un circuito x dolby o dts,no nada mas es un circuito integrado simple,si no que tambien posee un software especial,que sensa y compara la señal en todo momento,aparte hay lineas de retraso de audio ,y todo un conjunto de otra cosas que explicar,aclaro que lo que explique es muy ,pero muy simplificado,y si nos metemos con la teoria de audio de estas marcas(dolby,dts,y todavia hay otras) no acabamos y para colmo es dificil conseguir informacion de primera mano.......o por lo menos veridica por que estas marcas mienten,en su informacion por que no nos lo van ha decir todo....

y con mi pequeña,pero muy pequeña experiencia,puedo decir que el 2° circuito si tiene que funcionar,y cuando pueda lo armo, y veremos que pasa jeje este es mi humilde aporte...........


----------



## JOHANA123 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hollman dijo:


> soy nuevo en este foro, pero ando buscando algo como tu, mira hacer un emulador de ese efecto no es mas que mezclar un poco un canal con el otro invirtiendo la fase, pero solo un poco para atenuar los sonidos del canal central en R y L.
> Yo lo diseñe y probé en mi propio sistema de sonido, y funciona bien, pero....pero quiero hacerle algo que no he dado y hay si necesito ayuda de ustedes y es esto, cuando una señal estéreo ingresa por los dos canales R y L el opamp 3 suma las señales R+L las inyectamos a los opams 1 y 2 y se genera una disminución del canal central en función del potenciometro, produciendo el famoso SRS, el problema es que si solo ingresa una sola señal por uno de los dos canales ejemplo canal R el canal L no queda "mudo" por que el opamp 3 le envía el 50% de la señal proveniente del canal R y en L ingresa por la entrada inversora y se desfasa 180º entonces se siente un efecto de "corto circuito acústico"!! o efecto pseudo-estéreo no deseado. quisiera que me ayudaran a crear un circuito que enmudezca al opamp 3 cuando la señal solo entra por un canal. les agradezco amigos y un saludo desde Colombia!.



bueno....! en mi pequeña experiencia te puedo decir 
1.-no estas utilizando filtros de desacople a la entrada de los opam
2.-la impedancia de entrada de los opam es la misma? que la entrada de la señal de audio..?
3.-el divisor de resistencias que utilizas para sumar la entrada de los dos canales necesita ser desacoplada con filtros a la entrada y a la salida y los filtros de desacoplo de los 2 primeros opam deven de ser mayores a los filtros de desacople del opam sumador de canales..........
ejemplo......... los filtros de los dos primeros opam,canal L y R deven de ser de 10mf a 4.7mf.(el filtro deve de ser polarizado,la forma de colocarlo es la señal entra por el lado negativo,y sale por el lado positivo,por que usas la entrada no inversora)
los filtros del canal sumador deven de ser a la entrada(antes de las resistencias)[es decir antes de cada resistencia deve de llevar su filtro correspondiente,estamos desacoplando,y despues de las resistencias ,un solo filtro ,volvemos a desacoplar]y a la salida(despues de la resistencias)el primer filtro deve de ser(entrada) aprox 1mf.[2 filtros ,por que son 2 resistencias] porque la señal tiene que ser menor que las de los demas,el segundo (salida,despues de las resistencias)filtro tiene que ser aun menor de .47mf o ,.1mf,y la posicion de los filtros puede variar,es decir puedes polarizarlos igual que los filtros del canal R y L o ponerlos inversos .cuestion de probar,.
4.-en vez de usar toda la señal de audio de los canales L y R ,puedes usar solo una parte de la señal,ya que lo que haces es sumar el canal R y L y es obvio que se escuche la señal en contrafase,(estereo sucio)ya que la entrada de señal al canal sumador es el doble que la entrada del canal R y L .....por que lo estas sumando.
usa un pequeño crosover antes del ultimo filtro de desacople(el de .47mf o .1mf)si lo se son muchos filtros,pero los que usan sonido envolvente ,solo usan la parte medio-agudo y no la parte del bajo por que si usas el bajo la contrafase ,estereo sucio es notorio)mmmmmmmmmmmmm.puedes usar una resistencia de 47k y un capacitor de 47pf(picofaradio) en paralelo y lo colocas antes del capacitor de .47mf o .1mf como tu lo decidas cuestion de probar...... espero que te sirva mi humilde aporte...saludos desde ¡mexico!
notaarece enredado,pero leelo varias veces...............saludos


----------



## JOHANA123 (Jun 18, 2012)

neutron dijo:


> sabes que precio tiene?



su precio es de .......aprox...4 dolares es de los mas caros de la serie pt23xx





fam113 dijo:


> Hola! todos yo soy nuevo en el foro,hace un par de años arme un sistema home, es el circuito de la figura 1, salvo que yo le cambie el circuito delay por el del archivo adjunto que es mas estable y ademas lo podemos ajustar



disculpa pero no entiendo muy bien lo que dijiste,lo podrias explicar mejor paso por paso y como lo unes todo para optener sonido estereo con surround..........porfa
podrias decir como son las conexiones?porfaaaaaaaa......................por que descargue el pdf llevo varios circuitos armados,y nomas creo que no se puede,creo que lo que se optiene es sonido surround pero mono ,lo podrias explicar por favor..................por que en verdad no agarro la onda por tu atencion gracias y disculpa si te molesto. bienvenido al foro....................


----------



## Hollman (Jun 19, 2012)

JOHANA123 dijo:


> bueno....! en mi pequeña experiencia te puedo decir
> 1.-no estas utilizando filtros de desacople a la entrada de los opam
> 2.-la impedancia de entrada de los opam es la misma? que la entrada de la señal de audio..?
> 3.-el divisor de resistencias que utilizas para sumar la entrada de los dos canales necesita ser desacoplada con filtros a la entrada y a la salida y los filtros de desacoplo de los 2 primeros opam deven de ser mayores a los filtros de desacople del opam sumador de canales..........
> ...




gracias JOHANA123 por escribir estas lineas pero yo te comento que hace mucho tiempo los trabaje con filtros de acople como dices tu, pero eso no soluciona el problema, es mas el modo de trabajo del circuito es el mismo no cambia en nada, el desfase siempre sera por que por lógica el opam sumador sigue recibiendo señal de uno de los dos canales eso equivale a tener el 50% del total de la señal sumada, que ingresa por los dos opam de R y L entonces esa señal sigue mezclándose y produciendo efecto pseudo-stereo...lo que yo pienso es en diseñar un circuito que altere la ganancia del opam sumador automáticamente. pero no se aun como hacerlo....seria como un circuito de auto paneo de los canales R y L para que cuando uno solo tenga señal "enmudezca" al sumador y así no se produce el efecto no deseado. saludos!


----------

